# Solved: Windows server 2003 SBS service pack 2 installation failure!



## techshan (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi 

In our company sbs windows server 2003 standard edition, generic host32 process problem used to come often.To get rid of this error,I made automatic update of my windows server and when I installed the service pack 2 which got downloaded automatically from microsoft website ,it gave me some error during installation and I pressed ok and it restarted.Then the problem started;it cannot reach desktop it keeps on rebooting.So I did a repair installation of windows server 2003 with the original cd without any service pack.I succeeded in installation and when I tried to install service pack1 or service pack 2 it is cancelled automatically during the process of installation with the error message " setup cancelled,cannot continue."

I want a solution to install my service pack 1 or 2.

Thanks in advance

TECHSHAN

MUSCAT


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

What does the service pack log file say? Its located in %systemroot% and called Svcpack.log
You may also want to try and run the SP2 from command line and simply extract the files using the */X <path>* switch. Browse to the path you specified in *<path>* then run the* Update.exe* with the* /log *and/or* /verbose* switches to get details of exactly what's going on. Sounds like when you repaired you may have removed prerequisites for SP2.


----------



## techshan (Feb 17, 2008)

I solved the issue through http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/FixWmi.asp

Actually the problem existed in WMI and after repairing that ,I successfully installed sp2 for windows server 2003 after also following the steps from: http://blogs.technet.com/sbs/archiv...-a-large-number-of-updates-are-installed.aspx

In my case ,I understood that there are two problems existed in my server.One is WMI PROBLEM and another one is repeated failure of sp2 installation .Through following the steps ,I successfully solved it .Thank GOD and the persons who contributed these help in their websites mentioned above!!!!!!!!!!!!

techshan

MUSCAT


----------

